# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_94SD - LG C729,C729DW,C800 and C800G added.

## 4gsmmaroc

New version - LGQ_1_94SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG C729,C729DW,C800 and C800G.

----------

